# HOTMAIL (POP) settings???



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Can someone tell me what HOTMAILS setting are so I can retrieve my Hotmail from another email service? I have been unable to find this info.

Thanks 

DAVID


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Because Hotmail is a Web based e-mail service, there is no pop3 or SMTP server address.

When you click on the Server tab for a hotmail account, you should see:

My mail server is an http server: Server URL: *http://services.msn.com/svcs/hotmail/httpmail.asp*


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Thanks.... AGAIN..... for your help PUTA.

DAVE


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

You're welcome


----------



## DopeySkydivr (Nov 13, 2004)

It _is_ possible to get your hotmail *without* added software. I am retrieving my Hotmail through Outlook 2000 with no problems... all you need is the servers.

POP3: pop3hot.com
SMTP: mx01.hotmail.com

this is not intended as a how-to, but it sure helped me sleep at night...


----------

